# July 12: Chicago w/ Architecture Tour



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2014)

(Due to the number of photos, I'm going to have to break this trip into a few posts.)

Stressed with my job, people, and life in general, I checked the employee schedule to see if I could take any time off. Miraculously, they had some openings, so I jumped on them. We are very, very busy in the summer, and lots of people take vacation time, so it's not unheard of for our employee calendar to be red (i.e. "no requests honored") from May to October.

I managed to get Mon-Wed off and then turned to my AGR account to see how many points I had. Two phone calls and a helpful AU thread later, I was booked for a trip on the CONO, Crescent, and CL, leaving on Saturday and returning on Wednesday. This was one of the best impulsive decisions I've ever made, and it was awesome not having to sit here and feel impatient about an upcoming trip. I believe the time from booking to departure was approximately 40 hours.

Since KAL no longer has a 2:30 PM departure (due to track work), I took the 9:30 AM Blue Water to Chicago. This gave me an entire day to play around in Chicago (oh darn). Amtrakwolverine was on the Wolverine, literally right behind my train, so we planned to meet up for lunch. Hessjoe was also on the Pere Marquette at this point.

At one point, we stopped to let the Wolverine pass us. The conductor told us there was a VIP on board who could not miss an appointment, so we let them by. We pulled into Chicago about 10 minutes behind them, and Hessjoe was waiting by the gate. We kept an eye out for Amtrakwolverine but didn't see him.

Hessjoe walked to the Metropolitan Lounge with me, and the plan was to drop my bags, look for Amtrakwolverine on the north concourse, and then Hessjoe would head out to get some Garrett's popcorn. Unfortunately, the redcap was on break, so I told Hessjoe to go get his popcorn (his train was boarding in an hour). The redcap came back 30 minutes later, at which point I dropped my bags and then ran over to the north concourse to say hi to Amtrakwolverine before his points run to MKE departed.

After I talked to him for a bit, I went back to the lounge to say hi to everyone transferring from the east coast trains to the CZ. Hessjoe was back at this point, fully popcorned. I talked to pennyk, jis, AlanB, shanghai, and a few others for about fifteen minutes before heading off to find some lunch. I ended up in the Metro Deli, as usual, and then went to the Metra area to get a CTA pass.

I did stop to take a picture of the restored "To Trains" sign and one of the many packs of Scouts waiting to head to Philmont:




I decided to walk around the Loop for a while and started to head toward the bus stop along Jackson St. Seeing these boats gave me an idea:




I had never been on an architecture tour, and it was really muggy that day, so I thought it would be nice to take the combined architecture and lake tour. It's a longer tour that includes a trip out on Lake Michigan to see the skyline from a bit farther away.

While on the bus, a couple seemed pretty lost. It turned out they were going to take a boat tour, as they had time before catching the CONO later. What a coincidence.  I told them how to get to Michigan Ave. and where to get off to catch the tour. They said, "See you on the train later," thanked me again, and got off. I headed into farther into the Loop to do some shopping. It was supposed to storm pretty soon, so I figured I'd just wait it out and get on a boat later in the day.

Later that afternoon, the rain had passed, so I walked toward the Wendella dock. It's right by the bridge on Michigan Ave, at the base of the Wrigley building. They have a sign at the top of the stairs, so you can't miss it. While walking there, I saw multiple wedding parties having their pictures taken on Michigan Ave. The median is a popular spot, as you can get a lot of the major buildings behind you.




This is exactly where they were standing:







People were yelling out, "Congratulations," and telling the brides they were beautiful as they walked around. It was really sweet.

Due to the storms, the water level had gotten pretty high. Even though I'd purchased the lake tour, they told me they wouldn't be going out on the lake that day because opening the lock would flood the Chicago River. You can see how close it is to the sidewalk here:




They said since they'd cancelled the lake tour, they'd just do a longer architecture tour (this would later prove to be a lie, but it was no big deal). Instead of using the regular tour boats, we had to use the water taxis, as they have a lower profile and could get under the bridges. It was still pretty tight.




I definitely recommend the architecture tour, even if you live in Chicago or have been there a million times. It gives you a completely different perspective, and you get to see parts of buildings that aren't visible from the bridges or street. Plus, it's informative and relaxing. Nobody talked or stood up, and the kids weren't running around. Most people just sat there enjoying the lecture and taking pictures.







Another wedding party!




The Montgomery Ward HQ. The owner wanted all of the executives to be equal, with no preferential treatment, so he designed the building that way on purpose. It meant that nobody had the much-coveted "corner office". Everyone had the same number of windows.




One of my favorite buildings. I tell people the Morlocks live here. (Pretend it's underground.)










Once the tour was over, it was really muggy and hot again, so I took a bus back to Union Station. I tried to hook up with MetraUPWest during his layover, but the timing didn't work out. They were running extra Metra trains for the Taste of Chicago, so his layover was cut short.

I sat in the lounge for about two hours, and then they announced that we'd be boarding a bit late, as they were waiting for an engine. I'll continue the CONO trip report in a separate thread.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2014)

You can see the full photo album here:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10101680622720694.1073741851.30311596&type=1&l=fb4b9fd4da

You do not need a Facebook account to view it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 27, 2014)

Outstanding! Chicago, in the Summer, is Fantastic!

Thanks for sharing, we look forward to the next chapters and pics from your get-a-way trip!☺


----------



## Dan O (Jul 27, 2014)

We did this tour last year, well the architecture on the river tour. Was about 6 or so, maybe later, and really pretty darn cold. We ended up standing by the exhaust/steam/whatever near the rear of the boat. Enjoyed the tour. It was fantastic. Wish we had brought jackets though so we'd enjoy it a bit more.

Dan


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2014)

Dan O said:


> We did this tour last year, well the architecture on the river tour. Was about 6 or so, maybe later, and really pretty darn cold. We ended up standing by the exhaust/steam/whatever near the rear of the boat. Enjoyed the tour. It was fantastic. Wish we had brought jackets though so we'd enjoy it a bit more.
> 
> Dan


It was much cooler on the river, which was awesome. It was so muggy that day.

I would love to take the tour at night. Maybe I'll do that next time.  They have a sunset lake tour that looks pretty nice.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Jul 27, 2014)

Wonderful tour! Do they have a winter version? It always seems to be winter when we are there (sigh, that's when we can get away to travel).


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2014)

oregon pioneer said:


> Wonderful tour! Do they have a winter version? It always seems to be winter when we are there (sigh, that's when we can get away to travel).


No. Not only does the river freeze on occasion, but it's way too cold. You'd be miserable.

They run from April 4 - Nov 30.

http://www.wendellaboats.com/experience/riverarchitecturetour.aspx

http://www.wendellaboats.com/experience/lakeandrivertour.aspx

The sunset tour runs from May 24 - Sept 1:

http://www.wendellaboats.com/experience/chicagosunsettour.aspx


----------



## bobnjulie (Jul 27, 2014)

Really wanted to take that tour instead of just the water taxi... just didn't have the time but it looks just amazing!


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeah, I only uploaded a few pics. There are a ton in that link I posted. It was a gorgeous trip.


----------



## Dan O (Jul 28, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> Dan O said:
> 
> 
> > We did this tour last year, well the architecture on the river tour. Was about 6 or so, maybe later, and really pretty darn cold. We ended up standing by the exhaust/steam/whatever near the rear of the boat. Enjoyed the tour. It was fantastic. Wish we had brought jackets though so we'd enjoy it a bit more.
> ...


We arrived around 3 on the Southwest Chief. My son was feeling a bit nauseous so we didn't do anything after going to the hostel in Greek town for about an hour or so. Then rushed off to Mass at St Peter's (beautiful church) at 5. So I am sure it was about 6:30 or so when we got on the boat. Where I live 630 in the evening can well be over 100 degrees in the summer so I wasn't thinking how cool it would be on the river. Brrrr. Great tour though. I'd do it again but bring a jacket or sweatshirt next time.

Dan


----------



## caravanman (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice to see the pics and hear about your trip, Chicago is one of my favourite cities.

I liked that you sort of just "got up and went", that has so much been my way of travel. I remember one time I was booked to take my young son to the caravan for a long weekend... On the Friday I decided it would be more fun to do something else, and by Friday night we had arrived in Newark Airport. Mind you, that was in the days before ESTA.

Sadly, I am having to plan ahead a bit more these days.

Ed


----------



## pianocat (Jul 28, 2014)

Sounds like you had a great time, Sarah. Nice photos!


----------



## rickycourtney (Jul 28, 2014)

My fiancée and I were in Chicago the week after you for a wedding (I guess it's the season in Chicago :giggle: ).

It was very warm, but not muggy which is nice. We also did the architecture tour on a whim... and it's a blast! Chicago really does have some great buildings packed into that area along the river, plus you get a really cool and unique view of the Union Station tracks from out on the water.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 28, 2014)

rickycourtney said:


> My fiancée and I were in Chicago the week after you for a wedding (I guess it's the season in Chicago :giggle: ).
> 
> It was very warm, but not muggy which is nice. We also did the architecture tour on a whim... and it's a blast! Chicago really does have some great buildings packed into that area along the river, plus you get a really cool and unique view of the Union Station tracks from out on the water.


Yes, I liked that. The tour guide mentioned the trains a few times. We also got to see cars driving on Lower Wacker.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Jul 28, 2014)

That is the second most dirty sounding street in Chicago. The worst, of course, is when road closures require reroute a via Lake Side Drive, prompting signs urging to "Take LSD"


----------



## Railroad Bill (Jul 28, 2014)

A great beginning to your trip. Enjoyed the architectural tour. Hoping for better weather than our last trip so we can take this tour. Great timing to meet the AU gang in Chicago as well.  Look forward to Part 2.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 28, 2014)

Railroad Bill said:


> A great beginning to your trip. Enjoyed the architectural tour. Hoping for better weather than our last trip so we can take this tour. Great timing to meet the AU gang in Chicago as well.  Look forward to Part 2.


Part 2 is here:

http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/60742-july-12-13-chicago-to-new-orleans/


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2014)

What about part 3!?!?!?

WRITE MOAR FASTER PLEASE.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 28, 2014)

RyanS said:


> What about part 3!?!?!?
> 
> WRITE MOAR FASTER PLEASE.


See my avatar? That's the look I'm giving you right now. 

I'm working on it. Sorta. In between bites of delicious macaroni & cheese.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 28, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> RyanS said:
> 
> 
> > What about part 3!?!?!?
> ...


Are y'all eating off the kids menu tonite?


----------



## Ryan (Jul 28, 2014)

I made cheeseburgers.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 29, 2014)

Dan O said:


> Then rushed off to Mass at St Peter's (beautiful church) at 5.


I love that church. It looks like it was designed by Henry Dreyfuss, the industrial designer who designed the 20th Century Limited.


----------



## SarahZ (Jul 29, 2014)

St. Peter's is really pretty. For variety, check out Holy Name Cathedral the next time you go:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Name_Cathedral,_Chicago


----------



## Dan O (Jul 29, 2014)

SarahZ said:


> St. Peter's is really pretty. For variety, check out Holy Name Cathedral the next time you go:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holy_Name_Cathedral,_Chicago


Thanks. There was another pretty one that wasn't far from Greektown but it seems to me that they had a very limited Mass schedule.

Dan

PS Looking forward to seeing the cathedral in New Orleans in a couple of weeks.


----------



## crescent2 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice report, Sarah! I feel kinda special to have recognized some of your photos after our layover in CHI. I couldn't stop taking pix of the Great Hall. We got to see a few of the sights.


----------

